# Hunting and gun rights!



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

Go Paul Ryan! I likes folks on our side! It's nice to see someone who believes we can hunt and defend ourselves when needed.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Ryan is an accomplished hunter and outdoorsman for sure.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I read he's an avid fly fisherman who ties his own flies when he isn't making liberals cry.


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

Ties his own flies? Nothing good can come from this!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

richardjb said:


> Ties his own flies? Nothing good can come from this!


I know right? I'm going to tweep at him and see if he'll give us a hand with our stream access issue. Maybe he can give Herbert a direct order or withhold funding to seniors or something to scrap HB 141.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> richardjb said:
> 
> 
> > Ties his own flies? Nothing good can come from this!
> ...


Good idea, but don't stop there, be sure to remove all property rights of people, scrap that pesky 4th amendment too, the gov knows what we need more than we do.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> martymcfly73 said:
> 
> 
> > richardjb said:
> ...


its not going to matter in 20 years anyway. Everyone will be taxed so heavily in the long run that private property will be a thing of the past. enjoy it while ya got it!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> martymcfly73 said:
> 
> 
> > richardjb said:
> ...


Good idea, but don't stop there, be sure to remove all property rights of people, scrap that pesky 4th amendment too, the gov knows what we need more than we do.[/quo

Not all people. Just the ones who's property I want to fish. The rest I don't care about. He does know best. He sure watched out for his brother in laws best interest.


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

> I read he's an avid fly fisherman who ties his own flies when he isn't making liberals cry.


Cool that he ties flies, but to many times he's been on the liberals side or voted for negative and big government.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Saw this on KSL to add to the Pro-Ryan feeling

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=599&sid=21689068&title=ryan-vows-to-protect-sportsmens-rights&s_cid=queue-3


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

When Utah became a state, the treaty specified that lakes and navigable streams were state (public)property. The Meander Line is a demonstration that citizens understood that it wasn't just the water rights that were public property, the land under the water, or below the Meander line, is public property.
Governor Herbert gave away hundreds of acres of prime state land


----------

